# JL 450/4v2 & 500/1v1 combo (Epic 12)



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just had this combo installed and all I can say is "wow!" Coming from Powerbass and Aura amps this is a huge step up. I cannot say its "apples to oranges," as I did double up the power on the midbass, and that is probably making a nice difference on its own. On the other hand, the tweeter is seeing the same power and higher register guitar passages, and especially cymbals are just _devastatingly_ detailed - like it has never sounded. 

Toms on a drum set are well defined, and vocals have far greater presence and depth. I know the RS-180P's have something to do with it, but once again, it did not sound like this on the 75 watts from the Aura amp. 

Really can't draw a comparison with the 500/1 - I went with a new sub at the same time. This amp in conjunction with the Epic 12 sounds really good (1.4 cu ft sealed). Seems to blend with front stage far easier than the ported setup I was running. This sub can dig deep when it wants to. Not even close to broken-in yet, and I can tell this sub is going to be a monster. Rock and pop sound tight and have punch. Hip-hop will boom. EDM is fast and the sub keeps up no problem. 

The only complaint on the amps is the 450/4, in particular, gets pretty hot pretty fast. Twenty minute drive at good volume (52-55 of 62 on 80PRS, gains at 1/4 or so) and its very hot to the touch when I get home. I know JL recommends setting gains by DMM, but I did not - could this be the issue? Stock alternator (120amp) and standard Group 51 battery. Big 3 are done. No headlight or dash light dimming. Cabin light will dim when bass hits. Any thoughts on this are appreciated...

For $400 worth of previously enjoyed amps...I am extremely pleased!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad you are liking the combo. They are quality amps


----------

